# Finally, an Awesome Day



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Ever since my Panguitch outing from two weeks ago in which I landed just one fish, and lost three or four nice ones, I knew that needed to get back out there soon. So when this weekend came along, it wasn't too difficult deciding where to go. Pantuitch it would be for sure.

Once again my Dad wanted to accompany me on the outing. He is having major surgery on Tuesday, so it will probably be a few more weeks before he is able to come fishing with me again. For this reason, I was more than happy with him coming along today.

We arrived at Panguitch at around 10:00. The weather was a little chilly, but clear and not much wind. Seemed like perfect trout conditions to me. I left my float tube behind again because from everything I've heard the fish have been staying very close to shore, and I didn't feel like messing with it. I did however bring my waders, thinking that I would probably reach more fish if I waded into the water even just a few feet.

I started off using a fly below a bubble, as that is what seemed to work the best two weeks ago. I tied on a Woolly Bugger, and it wasn't long before the bobber went under. I started reeling, and I saw the flash of the fish about 20 feet out. Almost immediately, my line seemed to go slack and fly towards me. The fish either just flat out broke my line, or it is possible that I tied a defective knot so the fly just got ripped right off the line. :? Either way, the fish was lost, and it seemed like I was picking up right where I left off two weeks ago with the frustration. No matter, I shook it off and tied another Woolly Bugger. Within 15 minutes I had a fish on, and this time it would not get loose. 








At the time I thought it was a Rainbow, but after looking at the pictures I see that it is a Cutthroat. Measured it right at 20 inches. Definitely a good fish to start the day with.

After using the fly for a little while longer and having no more succes, I decided to give a gold jointed Rebel a try (similar to a Rapala). I was not disappointed with this choice of lure. I was able to land this guy after just a few casts.








Here's a close-up:








A hefty Rainbow at about 18-19 inches.

Then came another shortly thereafter.








Not very big, but the darkest and most colorful of the day by quite a wide margin. Pretty cool looking fish.

I was surprised at how actively the fish were going after this lure. I saw fish chasing it probably 25% of my casts. One fish chased it up to about 5 feet away from me and actually bit, but didn't get it hooked.

After getting a couple of more hits, and seeing numerous fish chase the Rebel with no hookups, I decided it was time to swith gears again. I decided to tie on what has really become one of my "go-to" lures, the Trout Trap Stingers jig. Sure enough, my very first cast with it, I had a fish on!









And then another, one of the nicest of the day:








Another 18-19 inch chunker. This was quickly turning into a great day of fishing. 

After a short break in the action, I had another one landed. A short, fat one that looked like a trout/crappie hybrid. :lol: 








Weird, huh?

Each of those last 3 were caught on my jig. Those things continue to impress. I think they are going to be money when the ice comes. 8)

Well, while I was in fish galore, my Dad was taking a skunk yet again. He had gotten a few hits during the day but hadn't landed anthing. Granted, I did have the slight advantage because I was wading a few feet out, while he was casting from shore. We were thinking about leaving soon, and my Dad decided to tie on a gold Kastmasters and announced it to be his last lure selection of the day (I actually suggested the Kastmasters to him...just a sidenote there :lol: ). I think he was just about ready to call it a day, when I hear him call to me from 20 yards downshore "I've got one". I ran over, to see he was having a hell of a time reeling in, and his drag was clearly messed up. I helped him grab the line from the tip of the pole, and pulled it end over end til I had the fish to shore.

It was a beauty:
















One of the nicest of the Day. He thinks it is his biggest trout ever.

So with that, we called it a day! We were both happy to end it at that. It was a great way to finish things off, and we were both content with the day's success.

I had a great time. It was one of my best fishing outings of the year, for trout or bass. As for my Dad, he claims to not care if he doesn't catch fish, but even he admitted that it felt good to catch a fish on his last cast after previously being skunked.

Needless to say, I feel like I got my revenge on Panguitch after the frustration it gave me two weeks ago. Hopefully my good luck carries over to the upcoming weeks and months ahead.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like those Panguitch fish are very healthy. Very cool, keep 'em coming! :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey mjschijf !!!! :lol: :lol: 

Man, you really got into them this time. :shock: .......I like those chunky buggers, they feel like a log coming up.  :wink: 

Good report, good pics, everything......congrats !!

Good luck to your father bro. I hope everything works out okay... :|


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sweet!

Nice job slapping Panguitch around. Those are some well fed fish!

Glad you finally had a productive day for healthy trout.

I'm also happy for your Dad...He needed that, I think.

Hope all goes well with the operation.

Nice report.


----------



## netresult (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice report and pics! Thanks for sharing and good luck to your dad on his upcoming surgery!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the support with my Dad guys. He should be fine, but it will probably take him a few weeks to recover. 

LOAH--Any trouble viewing my pics this time? I resized them a little smaller. Let me know.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Pics look great  Great report, thanks for sharing


Hope your little lures hold strong when the ice comes, you southern boys are gonna need all the help you can get :wink:


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

Sounds like a great day with your father. Nice looking fish!!


----------



## utcat (Jan 15, 2008)

been a long time since i have hit panguitch, you have inspired me to put it on my list to hit.

good luck to your father!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Fatty bows man. Good work up there!!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Your in dangerous territory now might be accused of being a slimer chaser soon! Thats great that you had such a good day up there makes me wonder how you would do if you get to the lake by 7 and get more hours in "primetime" fishing. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Your in dangerous territory now might be accused of being a slimer chaser soon! Thats great that you had such a good day up there makes me wonder how you would do if you get to the lake by 7 and get more hours in "primetime" fishing. Thanks for the pics!


I would love to make it out to the lake at 7 A.M. some time. My biggest problem is that I can rarely get myself into bed before 2:00. I'm not a big morning person to say the least. If I can ever get to bed earlier on a Friday or Saturday night, I'll definitely try to make an earlier trip out in the morning.

That being said, this summer I usually forced myself to get up at around 6-6:30 to go bass fishing at Quail and Sand Hollow. I knew that the bite would slow as the fish moved into deep water later in the day when it was well over 100 degrees outside. Lately though, it just hasn't been happening. On Saturday, the fish seemed to be pretty active close to shore even into the afternoon. You are right though, early morning outings are usually better.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Great pics and congrats to your Dad, that's awesome he caught his biggest yet!


----------

